# Unlocking a Blackberry Bold



## riktye31 (Jan 8, 2010)

Please can you help?

I have a new Blackberry Bold that is locked to T-Mobile in the UK. 

To save buying a new phone over here does anyone know where I could get my phone unlocked?

Many thanks.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Al-Ain plaza next to spinneys off Khalid bin Waleed road (bank Road).


----------



## riktye31 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks v much for that - going to sound a bit thick here but is that plaza in Dubai or actually over in Al Ain...sorry, new to the area!


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

riktye31 said:


> Thanks v much for that - going to sound a bit thick here but is that plaza in Dubai or actually over in Al Ain...sorry, new to the area!


In Bur dubai...go to Regal Hotel or Ramada Hotel in Bur Dubai, ask anyone about Al-Ain Computer plaza...it is a 1 minute walk from there.


----------



## riktye31 (Jan 8, 2010)

That's great - thanks very much for your help.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

riktye31 said:


> That's great - thanks very much for your help.


What's the verdict? I have the same phone. How much did it cost to unlock it?


----------



## Metamorphosis (Aug 26, 2008)

Right, if you're even a little bit tech-savvy, you should just do the unlocking yourself. I've unlocked both my BB's myself with minimal hassle.

How-To Wipe with JL_Cmder - BlackBerry Forums at CrackBerry.com

That link has everything you need to know! Don' get scared, read it step by step and its easy as pie!

1. Erase the BB using the JL_CMDER program. Follow those steps.
2. Then use your standard Blackberry Desktop Manager to simply install the new OS which is automatically downloaded and installed.


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

The Minutes stores found in malls all over the city will unlock for about 200dhs


----------



## Wired (Mar 7, 2010)

Some of the mobile phone stores in Karama do it for ~100-200 AED


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

it cost in karama 75 AED i did it before 2 weeks


----------



## Pip (Apr 4, 2010)

how much do you pay for a sim only contract for a bberry?
I too have one which it may be worth unlocking rather than taking the cost of a new phone.


----------



## preethii (Jun 1, 2010)

riktye31 said:


> Please can you help?
> 
> I have a new Blackberry Bold that is locked to T-Mobile in the UK.
> 
> ...


you can get the unlocking service from prounlocking .Here i found the valid unlocking service.Through this you can unlock your mobile easily.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

This is the perfect animation showing how to get to the unlock screen where you enter the unlock code.
How to enter Blackberry unlock codes
_Careful not to enter an incorrect code. You only get 5 tries before it's locked FOREVER_

The only thing you need to do is ask your current mobile provider for the unlock code.
Tell them you're going outside of the country where they do not provide service and they should give the code to you. Some providers may be stingy and give you a hard time, but if you talk to their boss it should happen.

I had AT&T in the states and they had to send out for the code - it took 4 days.

Now my phone is unlocked and I can go to Etisalat or du and get this baby up and running!


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi I bought mine over from the UK locked to orange i went onto ebay and i bought the code thing off there cost me £2.49 the guy was really helpful i had to send him my IMEI what the phone was locked to and then also the model number he then sent me full intructions the next day as they generate it at first i couldnt get it to work but wrote back to him and low and behold it was actually me doing it wrong works perfect outhere never had any problems do a search on ebay i put the search as blackberry **** unlocking and all will come up 
Take care


----------



## unlockdanny (Jun 29, 2010)

*Unlock Blackberry Phones*

Unlocking your cell phone has become very cheaper now a days, perhaps you should go for those which really benefits you. You will find lot of people in this market. Better to contact your carrier at first and then the rest. Follow the below link, remember its not free but cheaper anyways

SNIP

Check the above one and Google some. This was from where I got my 3 cell phones unlocked. The above one will help you, I believe.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

They unlock them at Dragonmart also.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you go to crackberry, there are a few places who will send you the unlock code for free. They do ask for a small donation if possible.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

What? Just call the service provider directly and get the unlock code. I have done with T-Mobile and ATT in the US. The unlock code is provided to you the same day and you can unlock it asap. Why bother with all the cracks and sh!t when you can do it the correct legal way?


----------

